# Unknown webcam drivers,Help me please.



## kooldude155 (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi everyone
well thanks for coming to check this out 

the problem is i have this web cam and i am unsure of the model, make etc. it dont have anything on the camera i can use to get the drivers or what company manufactured it, its known as "USB20 Camera" to windows device manager, at first i though the web cam was a logitech cam because it looks extremely similar to the "logitech pro 5000 quickcam" the only difference between them is that the logitech cam is shiny on the top black plastic part around the capture button, where as on this camera its not shiny, all the colours and shapes are the same, i can't work it out, i was wondering whether it would be listed on the inside of the housing, on the chip maybe, i dunno, im not sure i want to risk is =\.
hope someone can help me out thanks for reading!.

Logitech quickcam pro 5000 - http://www.woot.com/Images/Sale/Logitech_QuickCam_Pro_5000-096YY-detail.jpg


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

see if this lists it
http://pc-wizard-2008.en.softonic.com/
please remove your sig the forum requires all help to be in the threads


----------



## kooldude155 (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi
i downloaded PC Wizard
ran it and took a look, i found "Twain Device : Vimicro USB PC Camera" inside the devices section, however i do know this is not the current web cam im using as this is the other cam i have but it is not plugged it its at my friends.
i removed the sig part about help


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

as long as you still have the install disk for it
uninstall it from the device manager and see if it then recognises the new one


----------



## kooldude155 (Nov 6, 2007)

i cant uninstall it, i cant find it hmm =[


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://cowboyfrank.net/webcams/Drivers.htm
open the camera up and see if you can see a model number printed on the circuit board


----------



## kooldude155 (Nov 6, 2007)

ok will do
thanks alot!  i will let you know how i get on 
thanks again
(Y)


----------

